# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  Сатанисты - Подол

## Regiss

14.06.2004 16:08
САТАНИСТЫ КИЕВА. ПЕРВАЯ КРОВЬ
За две недели июня в Киеве покончили жизнь самоубийством 8 молодых людей. Мало того, трое из добровольно ушедших из жизни повесились на одном дереве. 
MetaNews
Съезд депутатов всех уровней в Северодонецке принял резолюцию 
Хлопнувшая дверью НУНС. Досье на Оксану Билозир 
Смена прикидов. Самую секретную первую леди России сменит модная тусовщица 
Женщина Президента в парламенте. Досье на нового представителя Ющенко в... 
Колорит Кабмина: Тимошенко после болезни, Луценко - после драки (ФОТО) 
Несколько дней тому назад на Дарницком кладбище с небольшим промежутком времени случились три самоубийства. По данным правоохранительных органов, причина происшедшего банальна – неразделенная любовь. 

Но за 10 дней июня в Киеве свели счеты с жизнью еще пять молодых людей - в возрасте от 15 до 27 лет.По городу ходят упорные слухи о появлении в Украине и Киеве новой религиозной секты сатанинского толка. 

Кошмары для ко всему привыкшим работникам Дарницкого кладбища начались 10 июня. Именно тогда к местному сторожу обратился молодой парень с просьбой помочь снять с дерева Юлю. 

Подойдя к указанному парнем месту сторож увидел жуткую картину – на раскидистой липе висело тело юной девушки. Особый ужас мужик испытал, увидев, что погибшая использовала в качестве веревки ленты от погребальных венков. 

Не на шутку перепуганный сторож немедленно вызвал милицию, которая при осмотре места происшествия обнаружила в кармане предсмертную записку: "Леша думает что я его предала и не верит мне. Я не хочу жить! Юля." Парень, сообщивший сторожу о трагедии, к этому моменту загадочно исчез. 

На следующее утро сторож обнаружил на том же самом месте, висящим на той же липе еще одного самоубийцу. Опять вызвали милицию и сменившегося с дежурства сторожа, которы и опознал в погибшем вчерашнего загадочного незнакомца. В карманах одежды следователи обнаружили записку следующего содержания: "Я не могу жить без этой девушки! Леха." 

Трагедии на Дарницком кладбище на этом не прекратились. На следующее утро сторожа напугал кладбищенский бродяга, издававший от ужаса нечеловеческие вопли. Обычно этот бомж ночевал под открытым небом между могил. Проснувшись, он увидел на проклятой липе еще одного молодого самоубийцу. Свой уход из жизни он оформил запиской: "Катя меня не любит. Позвоните ей и скажите, что я умер. Максим." 

Как выяснила в ходе проверки милиция, о трагедии Юли и Алексея узнал близкий товарищ погибшего - Максим, который тоже мучался от неразделенной любви к девушке по имени Катя. 
Почему то решив, что его друг Алексей выбрал самый лучший вариант доказательства своих чувств к Юле, Максим решил повторить его путь и покончить с собой на том же месте. 

Ошалевшая от такого оборота кладбищенских ужасов милиция в тот же день спилила дерево, ставшее невольным участником и свидетелем трагедий. 

Очень быстро были установлены личности погибших. 

15-летняя Юля родом из Керчи, приехала в Киев просить милостыню. На улице познакомилась с парнем - 21-летним Алексеем с Харьковского района, который предложил ей пожить у него дома. Спустя некоторое время у молодых людей начались ссоры на почве ревности и она решила уйти из жизни. Для исполнения задуманного Юля выбрала место, где вместе со своим Лешей и другими пацанами проводила время нюхая клей. Всем известно, что территории киевских кладбищ давно превратились в места сбора и отдыха бомжей, наркоманов и прочей криминальной нечисти. Именно они правят на кладбищах свои балы и безраздельно царят на них по ночам. 

Нужно отметить, что все действующие лица этой трагедии были из неблагополучных 
семей и выросли практически на улице. 

Такова официальная версия милиции и прокуратуры. 

Но в ней есть некоторые нестыковки. К примеру - нюхает клей младшая возрастная группа «детей улицы», более старшие «подсаживаются» на более сильнодействующие наркотики. 

Весьма сложно представить столь болезненную реакцию «людей дна» на измены – ведь уличная жизнь делает детей озлобленными, черствыми и жестокими. 

Между тем по Левому берегу ходят разговоры, что будто бы вчера на месте трагедии собрались помянуть ушедших друзей 15 – 20 молодых людей.И вот, выпив спиртного, один из них попытался повеситься на ближайшем к могиле дереве! Вовремя появившимся на кладбище милиционерам удалось помешать еще одному самоубийце совершить непоправимое. Вполне закономерен вопрос – неужто и этот парень был готов при товарищах отдать концы ради несчастной любви? 

Не правда ли, верится с трудом? 

Сторожа Дарницкого кладбища с опаской говорят, что территорию захватила в ночное безраздельное пользование секта сатанистов.Они устраивают шабаши, глумятся над могилами усопших. 

Можно сделать предположение, что покончившие с собой молодые люди были вовлечены в какой то дикий и страшный ритуал, а предсмертные записки написали по приказу главарей секты. В пользу этих предположений говорит то, что в день смерти девушки ее парень Алексей сообщил сторожу о том, что они должны были повеситься вместе! Пока нет обьяснений найденым около тел повесившихся парней необычным тюбетейкам желтого цвета (ритуальная одежда?)… 

В разных районах Киева за две пошедшие недели покончили жизнь самоубийством еще пятеро молодых людей - в возрасте от 15 до 27 лет. 

Нам кажется, что пора задуматься над случившимся и разобраться в происходящем – быть может, действительно в Киеве орудует секта дьяволопоклонников? А «алтарь сатаны» на Замковой горе, о котором ранее писала «УК», так до сих пор и не убран… 

Владимир Абросимов, специально для «УК» 


Хочу еще нагуглить - на той же Замковой горе пацан повесился на 6м кресте, который там для отметки высоты поставлен (не сатанист, без причины вообще) - была передача, а статьи нет.

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*Regiss*,у Варракса есть эта статья с комментариями. :wink:

----------


## Regiss

*Seraphic Gallows-Bird*
Я не оч. понимаю Варракса - как можно атэистом и сатанистом быть одновременно?
Спасибо, будет возм. - почитаю.

----------


## Regiss

> сатанизм не подразумевает веры


 В чем тогда отличие от атэизма?




> он ничем не отличается от набожного христианина.


 Т.е. как и христианин, сатанист двуличен и декларируя одни принципы, живет по другим?

Как отличить "неслепую" веру - оставляет простор для толкования? 

Мне всегда был интересен современный сатанизм (но не пьянки на кладбищах, кот. часто под этим понимают и не Лавэй).
Правда, в сверхъестественные сущности и явления не верю (а должен?).

Эту статью я нашел когда искал инфу по странному случаю (видел по ТВ) когда обычный чел, не сатанист или нефор, повесился на Замковой на кресте для отметки высоты. На глазах у своей компаниии и своей девушки - все думали, что он прикалывается. Причины так и не нашли спонтанное желание.

----------


## дождь

*Regiss*
а где про второй случай можно почитать? про парня на кресте

----------


## Regiss

Не знаю, нагуглю - выложу сразу. Возм., в новостях Киева 2006-7. Я про это видел только по ТВ, не статью.

----------


## Anubis

Они навернапоследовали примеру Одина - решили повеситься на  ясене, чтобы уяснить смысл рун и получить ключи к тайному знанию, гыыы))))

----------


## Regiss

> решили повеситься на ясене,


 Ничего себе, ни фига себе...

----------


## Anubis

А может, это были последователи кельтских верований :wink: , кельты, как известно, приносили жертвы богу-громовержцу Таранису через повешение

----------


## Regiss

Это "язычники" - было модно в Киево - Мог. Академии ими быть пару лет назад (Академия - у подн. Замковой горы). Что за движуха - до конца не понял, она уже отходит. Теперь там осн. масса это готы, а кто не гот (%10 - 15) - те субкультура - лохи.
Готессы оч. красивые ходят  :Big Grin:  , а вешаются теперь меньше.

----------

